# New To Surf Fishing



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi everyone! Im new to surf fishing and have been wanting to get into it for a while now. All I have is a Penn Battle 5000 Combo, and a Sand Flea Rake that the man at the store said is a must have. But Im not sure how to hook sand fleas. I would appreciate the "Surf Fishing 101" to help me out. I will probably be fishing most the time in Southern NC near the Oak Island area. If you guys could tell me Baits, fish season, and anything else that would be helpful, it's greatly appreciated. If you have any suggestions on what I should buy please tell me as I am making a list of things I need. Please note I am NOT new to fishing. I am only new to surf fishing. I would like to know the setup I will want to fish for drum, trout, and flounder. Thanks for the help!!! :fishing:


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

Welcome to Pier and Surf! Fishing season is any time you have a line in the water. Sand fleas, I tend to just hook the fleas so that the hook extends beyond the shell. I have had great luck with squid strips down in that area. I can't say enough good things about shrimp or cut-bait on a hi-low rig. If you want to make life easier, tie on a heavier leader line (10x sinker weight) with an alberto knot that terminates on a quickclip of your choice, and on that quickclip attach a rig. When you're heading in you can take the rig off and you're good to travel, no worries. I'm gonna leave it at that, I would hate to deny you all the fun you can have researching all the various techniques and ideas that the folks on these forums have shared.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

In about two weeks pay attention cus that's when the debates about anything and everything on fishing come out.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

scoutin4reds said:


> Welcome to Pier and Surf! Fishing season is any time you have a line in the water. Sand fleas, I tend to just hook the fleas so that the hook extends beyond the shell. I have had great luck with squid strips down in that area. I can't say enough good things about shrimp or cut-bait on a hi-low rig. If you want to make life easier, tie on a heavier leader line (10x sinker weight) with an alberto knot that terminates on a quickclip of your choice, and on that quickclip attach a rig. When you're heading in you can take the rig off and you're good to travel, no worries. I'm gonna leave it at that, I would hate to deny you all the fun you can have researching all the various techniques and ideas that the folks on these forums have shared.


Yes I'm sure I will spend a long time on this forum.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I only have a few more questions.

How should I setup my rod? Im hearing a lot about shock leaders and such. What #test and how long should it be? I usually use 2-4oz weights. So I have read that it should be 10x my weight but what if I have it setup for a 4oz weight and Im using 2oz. Will it affect my cast?


Im most interested in catching Flounder, Trout, and Puppy Drum. 

*Trout:*. Seems like I would need:
-Light weight casting Rod
-not sure what # test main line
-assuming a 20 # test shock leader?
-lures (not sure which ones)
-Cast and retrieve

*Puppy Drum* Seems like I would need:
-Good 8' rod with a nice reel (I will probably use my battle 5000)
-not sure what # test main line
-assuming a 40# test shock leader?
-sand fleas?
-let the bait sit instead of cast and retrieve

*Flounder*
-Rod with good sensitivity and backbone
-not sure what #test mainline
-assuming a 20# test
-no clue what bait
-let bait sit instead of cast and retrieve?


Please corect me if I am wrong on any of this, and please offer any tips you have. Every tip helps!

-Got Fish?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> Yes I'm sure I will spend a long time on this forum.


I certainly hope so !!!

The video's by this guy on YouTube are extremely helpful !!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the videos everyone! Seems like I have learned so much already!

-Got Fish?


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome....find a fishing buddy...throw a note up when your going and chances are someone will hook up with you , ask questions....pay attention...bring beers


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

After watching those videos I have a few more questions.

Do I put my bait in the inner bowl?

Do I put my bait in the Rip or past it.

It sounds like when using sand fleas, I should only cast them 50 yards max because you can only find them in the critical wash zone. Wouldn't it only be natural if the fish found the flea near to the critical wash zone where fleas live or can I cast the fleas far out?

-Got Fish?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

*Is this a rip?*


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

You talking rip or a rip tide. Learn how to read a beach. you'll get a lot of info here. Sand fleas I fish only for Tog from jetties with them. Whiting, pompano, blow fish I fish blood's or squid strips, or clams. right at the surf.


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

Ive heard that same thing. That you can only use fleas in shallow water. I just bought a rake and would be interested to hear if that is true.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

hunter1 said:


> You talking rip or a rip tide. Learn how to read a beach. you'll get a lot of info here. Sand fleas I fish only for Tog from jetties with them. Whiting, pompano, blow fish I fish blood's or squid strips, or clams. right at the surf.


I was talking about the rip in the video. And I was trying to practice finding the big ones from google earth. Because those two sandbars have a narrow gap in-between them I was assuming that was a rip. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> View attachment 14395


Hard to tell from the pic itself but, from the way it's labelled, yes it is.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok thanks. So if I am correct when there are two sand bars and a narrow opening in-between them, then that will create a rip? Or is it only sometimes that it creates a rip?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Got Fish? said:


> After watching those videos I have a few more questions.
> 
> Do I put my bait in the inner bowl?
> 
> ...


If you go to the section of the site called the bible, there is a post about beach reading from druminthesuds. This might sound crazy but surf reading is the same reading a stream or river just bigger. Surf fish usually have extremely good sight, smell or both. I have a battle 5k that I put on the penn prevail 10'. I use 20 lb braid and top it off with a 50 lb shock leader. I don't really try to go higher since reeling in 6+ oz in the surf after bombing it is no fun. If your gonna throw short, definitely use a 2-3' floro leader. Only rigs u need to learn are the fish finder, and "river" rig. The river rig is a rig named after a person and not the one that uses a tri swivel. These two rigs can be used anywhere.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> Ok thanks. So if I am correct when there are two sand bars and a narrow opening in-between them, then that will create a rip? Or is it only sometimes that it creates a rip?



Yes, a narrow gap between two sandbars. 

How that is formed . . . Does the Gap create the Rip or does the Rip ("current flow") create the Gap ? I'm not sure about that . . . Hopefully, someone can add info ???


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> (1) Do I put my bait in the inner bowl?
> 
> (2) Do I put my bait in the Rip or past it.


(1) Normally, I cast to the "entrances" of the "inner bowl" (Slough), rather than fishing the middle of the bowl.

(2) Fish the "outer edges" of the Rip, or just beyond it, not right in the Rip. The current is too strong there to be productive. Predators wait outside the Rip, waiting for fish to be "flushed" out by the strong flow throught the Gap.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

My two cents, don't get too caught up in what rods, reels, rigs, shocker/no shocker etc... Go fish, keep it simple, find what works for you and *fish where the fish are*. The mistake I made when I started out was going too big. An 8' rod with a 5000 size reel, 20# braid to a coastlock swivel, clip on the rig and I'm good to go.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

phillyguy said:


> My two cents, don't get too caught up in what rods, reels, rigs, shocker/no shocker etc... Go fish, keep it simple, find what works for you and *fish where the fish are*. The mistake I made when I started out was going too big. An 8' rod with a 5000 size reel, 20# braid to a coastlock swivel, clip on the rig and I'm good to go.


X-2. Use the KISS system. Learn as you go. Just fish, fish and fish.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> If you go to the section of the site called the bible, there is a post about beach reading from druminthesuds.


That post isn't in the Bible . . . But, I think that several of his threads SHOULD be !

However, this link will let you look at all of "druminthesuds" threads :

*http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/search.php?searchid=145833*


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok I will check out the link on beach reading. 


It seems to me like I should throw my sand flea into the rip and let it carry it out to make it look more natural?

Can I buy one of these "River Rigs"? If so where?

I think I will use 20# main line and 40# shock leader?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> That post isn't in the Bible . . . But, I think that several of his threads SHOULD be !
> 
> However, this link will let you look at all of "druminthesuds" threads :
> 
> *http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/search.php?searchid=145833*


When I click that link it says "Sorry-No matches. Please try different terms." I think I will search Druminthesuds to find it.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Got Fish? said:


> I only have a few more questions.
> 
> How should I setup my rod? Im hearing a lot about shock leaders and such. What #test and how long should it be? I usually use 2-4oz weights. So I have read that it should be 10x my weight but what if I have it setup for a 4oz weight and Im using 2oz. Will it affect my cast?
> 
> ...


Puppy Drum will eat crabs, sand fleas, shrimp, bloodworms, squid, and any fresh fish you catch and use as cut bait such as spot, whiting, pinfish, bluefish and croaker. Cast out and wait for a bite. Flounder and trout will eat cut bait, shrimp and squid as well. For line I'd use something around 15lb. That's all you really need unless you're targeting really big fish then I'd go up to 20lb. Shock leader really isn't necessary unless you plan on using more than 2 or 3 ounce weights. I almost forgot, mullet will catch all of those fish too.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

afout07 said:


> Puppy Drum will eat crabs, sand fleas, shrimp, bloodworms, squid, and any fresh fish you catch and use as cut bait such as spot, whiting, pinfish, bluefish and croaker. Cast out and wait for a bite. Flounder and trout will eat cut bait, shrimp and squid as well. For line I'd use something around 15lb. That's all you really need unless you're targeting really big fish then I'd go up to 20lb. Shock leader really isn't necessary unless you plan on using more than 2 or 3 ounce weights. I almost forgot, mullet will catch all of those fish too.



How far should I cast the Sand Fleas? And when is it the best time to fish for flounder, trout, and Puppy Drum.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Got Fish? said:


> How far should I cast the Sand Fleas? And when is it the best time to fish for flounder, trout, and Puppy Drum.


How far to cast depends on the beach you are fishing. Where I fish in Virginia Beach, I have caught puppy drum as close as 50 yards from dry sand and as far as 150 yards. The best time for fish for them depends on where youre fishing too. Here the puppy drum and flounder really start biting in the spring and fall. The trout start biting in fall and seem to be on and off through the winter. A trick for figuring out how far to cast is to cast as far as you can and wait, if you get no bites after a while cast a little closer until you start getting bites. You really have to just go out and try different things until you find what works for the particular place you are fishing.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

afout07 said:


> How far to cast depends on the beach you are fishing. Where I fish in Virginia Beach, I have caught puppy drum as close as 50 yards from dry sand and as far as 150 yards. The best time for fish for them depends on where youre fishing too. Here the puppy drum and flounder really start biting in the spring and fall. The trout start biting in fall and seem to be on and off through the winter. A trick for figuring out how far to cast is to cast as far as you can and wait, if you get no bites after a while cast a little closer until you start getting bites. You really have to just go out and try different things until you find what works for the particular place you are fishing.


Ok sounds good.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> When I click that link it says "Sorry-No matches. Please try different terms." I think I will search Druminthesuds to find it.


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/search.php?searchid=145869

That should work . . .

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/search.php?searchid=145869


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/search.php?searchid=145869
> 
> That should work . . .
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/search.php?searchid=145869


It still didnt work. I think it has something to do with my computer. But I think I found the thread.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> It still didnt work. I think it has something to do with my computer. But I think I found the thread.


If you found ANY post by him, click on his name and then select to look at threads started by him ... He has 4 or 5 about beach reading !


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> If you found ANY post by him, click on his name and then select to look at threads started by him ... He has 4 or 5 about beach reading !


Yes I found them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

After reading DrumintheSuds' posts on beach reading I have a question.

When looking at a ditch. Where should I put my bait. In the middle of the ditch or towards the entrance of it? And do I put my bait that shallow in what looks like less than a foot of water? Seems like if fish were there I would be able to see them?


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Got Fish? said:


> After reading DrumintheSuds' posts on beach reading I have a question.
> 
> When looking at a ditch. Where should I put my bait. In the middle of the ditch or towards the entrance of it? And do I put my bait that shallow in what looks like less than a foot of water? Seems like if fish were there I would be able to see them?


From what I have read while learning myself, (so take the advice with a grain of salt) you would want to be near the edges of the ditches. The theory behind it being that predatory fish will hang out near the edges to watch for struggling baitfish and other food sources being taken in by the currents.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

You see this fish?








This is from reading the posts that these great fisherman make. I would never have caught this 40 inch drum without the help of the guys like Garboman and Drumdumb and Surfchunker.................................... 
Garboman said if you want to catch a big drum find a good outsuck and chuck a spot head out into it between half hour before sunset to 3 hours after and wait. 
Well I didn't have a spot head and it was the middle of the day on Christmas eve and it was low tide but I chucked a couple of live mud minows out on a double drop rig with 2/0 Kahle hooks I bought form RudeDog.
Everything was wrong exept for the outsuck. 
And now I am not a drum virgin anymore. It's finally me in the picture.
Check this one out on the planks. I got a big ugly too 35 1/2 inches.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

LOL. Congrats DantheJDman! You're learning…. the only rule is that is if you're not wetting a line, you can't catch a fish. 

…might be an exception to that one too!

Nice job. Great catches and yes. This site has a wealth of information and thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Great pics of your catches DantheJDman! Thanks for sharing! I look forward to the day when I can post some pics like that!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

DrumintheSuds Post beach reading pics 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?102000-Beach-Reading-Pics&highlight=

and 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...-Beach-Reading-Tips-and-Philosophy&highlight=

and

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?107632-More-Beach-Reading&highlight=


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the posts Fishman! DrumintheSuds did a great job explaining how to locate the hot spots. This helped me because I have been watching the YouTube videos by 311Pope that someone posted the other day trying to figure this out. It was helpful but now i understand what to look for even better.


----------

